

Going Freelance - rodrigoavie
http://www.rodrigoalvesvieira.com/freelance/

======
t0mislav
Great decision. I also spend almost 2.5, 3 hours daily just to get to office,
and back. Move closer to office is not what I want, but going freelance, just
like you is what i want.

~~~
rodrigoavie
Great! It is quite different in the beginning, getting used to work at home
and all. I recommend you have a nice space for work at home.

Good luck!

~~~
t0mislav
At home, i have one room just for myself, this is my working room and is
temporary in the phase of renovation. I want this room to be great for
working, nice and calm and without too many distractions. My main concern are
clients and how to find them. I have few clients now, but this is not too much
job for now (which, on the other side is not bad because I have more time for
my personal projects) and not too much money, which isn't that great :D.

